

Ask HN: Tesla Motors? - stevesmith155

I’m looking for a job at Tesla Motors, but have had no luck with multiple resume submissions. I’ve submitted resumes (i.e. applied for jobs with detailed cover letters) several times in 2008, 2009 and 2010.<p>Last month, I noticed a very interesting (and relevant) position on their website, so I decided to use a different approach this time. I connected with 4 (yes, four) Tesla recruiters via LinkedIn and emailed them one at a time, 3-4 days apart. Yet again, no response to my emails from a single recruiter. Nothing.<p>What would you do in such a situation?<p>Has anyone else had success in getting across a resume?
======
vgurgov
Consider showing up at their office with your best CV and try to catch their
HR. Respect their time but quickly explain why hiring you would be the best
decision they ever made. This works in some cases.

~~~
stevesmith155
Actually, not easy. I tried that. I asked the front desk to call for an HR
manager or recruiter. After 20 minutes of calling around, I had to leave. Cold
calling does not work well for job searches.

